
Show HN: Cube.js – Framework for building analytics into your web apps - bradhe
https://github.com/statsbotco/cube.js
======
YourTechBud
I noticed in the graphic comparing cube.js to the traditional systems, you
have misspelt caching as cashing

~~~
pavel_tiunov
Nice catch! This one is typo for sure :) Thanks!

